# starting a young guy out trapping



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

my 9 year old nephew asked me if I could show him how to trap a few weeks back and I told him yes so I had 9 dog proof traps I needed to move and coyote foot holds so he his dad and I went to the woods he had a great time here are a few pic.s


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

on Monday my nephew and I made some weasel boxes after he got home from school and yesterday we put them out we checked them today when he got home and they were all empty maybe he'll get some fur tomarow here are some more pic.s


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now there is one happy helper plus a good idea to have the gloves on while he is in control of the hammer.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is great! The smile on his face tells it all.
Can't wait til my nephews and niece are ready to go with me.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

He will never be the same when you take him back and he has a few furs to bring to the truck. I will set traps this week. Good luck

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good start Pokey-----He'll be a Great Partner for many years to come--Good on you * :biggrin:-------p.s. good looking Box's


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Pokey!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Always great to get a kid into hunting and trapping. They have so many questions and lots of enthusiasm. Hopefully your traps will be filled soon so he can help carry the catch back to the fur shed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good on you for teaching the young man. Whether he traps or not he now knows it's good people who do it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you and your nephew pokey......he will be the kind of adult the country will need in the future!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on getting your Nephew out setting a little steel!!!

those squeezel boxes look good keep us posted on how they work, lots of guys try them and end up burning them for fire wood......hope your Nephew has better results and remember Pic Heavy!!!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thank you guys these weasel boxes are easy to make and cheap I have less than $3 into them ok well the young guy and I went and checked his boxes tonight we had one trap set off and he had a big field mouse in one box wow was he happy we put the mouse back in the box for bait and sent here is a pic of the young trapper


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that's awesome......bet he was stoked!!!!

my bad it was Mink Boxes...haha what bait are you using...chicken liver or old meat, I hear they like it bloody.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

we are using chicken liver and anise lure well the young guy got another field mouse tonight he was a happy boy again it was in the last box we checked here is tonight's pic,s


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA HA !! You better get him to skinning, gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like if he keeps catching mice like this, you will be able to start using them for coyotes as well.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

no fur this morning we got a little snow last night so we moved two of the boxes this morning that have not got any fur yet we found some tracks and put the boxes on the sign so maybe he will have fur tomorrow


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well the young trapper got another mouse we changed the chicken liver out so mr, weasel has a fresh snack waiting for he tonight here is todays catch


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well the young guy and I checked his boxes tonight and he got another mouse so now every box has a mouse in it as bait/scent to bring mr. weasel in here is tonight's fur


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure he's having a blast!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

He's consistent at catching mice. At least it's better than an empty trap. Eventually a hunger weasel will wander by.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think he has gotten a nickname now, " mouse catcher" or "mousey" lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

yes he is having a blast he got another mouse tonight I had to work late so his dad took him to run traps tonight so I don't have any pic.s thanks for all the reply's it means a lot guys


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Mousecateer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one Glen , lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

young guy's boxes were empty this morning


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

well fur check this morning the young trapper had a mouse and a shrew in the same box in the same trap both caught by one foot both were dead when we opened the box I don't know how this happened he wanted to move some of the boxes yesterday and this was one that he moved it is 20 yrds from the set I got the coyote in last week here is a pic of the strange ketch enjoy


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I must admit, that young trapper is the best I've seen at catching mice. He can keep you supplied with bait for your coyote traps.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

that's a true double....solid work!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a thought--- how about have'in the young lad put some weasel lure in the box or a good blood bait mixed with glycerin.

awprint:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I've got him using bloody chicken liver and anise lure I've read that should work weasel trapping is all new to me if there is a better way help me help the young guy out


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Get the boxes off the ground, do you have any snow around? if so look for their tracks.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

we are getting snow tonight so maybe able to set on sign in the next day or so we have not had good snow to look for sign yet this year how far off the ground should I move the boxes like up on top of a log or what thank for any help


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Off the ground will cut down on the mice catches, they like log buildings or log piles, I've caught weasels on the ground and 3-4 ft up tree's in marten sets, if there were to many weasels around I would move my marten sets. Are there any squirrels and rabbit around? Weasels like them.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

yes there are a lot of rabbits and squirrels around and also chipmonks


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pokey I think the weasel population is way down this year--haven't seen a weasel track around here yet this winter-even around the chicken coop-I have a large bait out back and no tracks there either except fisher & Fox----Owls love to kill and eat weasel too and being white since early Nov bet they have cleaned up on a bunch--wish them hooters tasted like Chicken* :biggrin: *They've kill a few of my chicken's this fall, only have 2 laying hens left---yesterday we got 1" of snow lots more coming tomorrow maybe that will help-They should start to move more----I've have caught weasel up to 5' off the ground in fisher-marten and Bobcat sets with large Beaver Baits--We have mostly Long Tail and they can climb very well---------rock piles -log piles fence lines should have weasel around big brush piles are good too--even old building's and sheds are hot spots too---keep at her it will happen*

* skip*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

thanks for the help skip the young guy has caught 3 more mice in the last 3 days it is a joy to see the excitement in him when he opens his weasel boxes and has fur in the trap I know its just a mouse but to this young guy its fur in the trap and to me if I can pass trapping on to the next generaion its a good thing


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

maybe switch over to Fox trapping.....with all of those mice!!

awesome Pokey keep up the pics....


----------

